# How to build a workshop out of a mixed bag of lumber



## Pallet Fancier (17 Aug 2021)

I have a big stack of floor joists and rafters rescued from a demolition site. The original building dated to the early 1900s, so this is properly seasoned stuff! Most of the rafters are either 4x4, 4x3 or 3x3 and some other, odd, sizes. In other words, a mixed bunch. 

I also have a rag bag of other pieces I've been collecting. It's a big pile with lots of big, heavy material in it (not a stick of CLS in there at all), but not a lot of commonality. 

So, what's the best way of constructing a building out of all this?

I'm building a garden room/workshop, which will be close to the 15sqm building regs limit, so it's bit more than an 8x6 flat pack shed! I've ruled out stick on frame because, well, none of these huge lumps are sticks! So far I'm thinking along the lines of timber frame with external insulation, using lap joints (as a compromise between doing proper carpentry and getting some aesthetic value from the visible structure).

But I'm still worried I'll struggle to make it all match up, because of the variety of sizes. Aesthetically, I can make the interior look okay by going for a rustic, hand crafted look, and the outside will be clad so I'm not worried about appearances. Just want to make sure stuff lines up!

Any thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Aug 2021)

I'd the looking at a post barn with panel infill Walls.

So 4x4 corners

4x3 sole and top plates

3x3 infill studs and 3x1 1/2 cleats to attach cladding to corner posts.

I'd clad with Doug fir / larch / cedar rough sawn cladding.

Cheers James


----------



## Cabinetman (17 Aug 2021)

Definitely save the best/right size timbers for the roof joists and I wouldn’t worry too much about the rest as it’s large section and being cladded, but as was quoted above – sounds an interesting project. Ian


----------



## Pallet Fancier (18 Aug 2021)

The post barn approach is interesting for the unobstructed roof space. That's a requirement. Need above-head room to move things around.


----------



## Ollie78 (18 Aug 2021)

Get the base built then work from that. See if you can find all the bits of the same dimension. They only have to be the same in one direction, if you see what I mean.

Ollie


----------



## Jameshow (18 Aug 2021)

If you have 4x4 why not put them in fence post spikes into the ground and notch you flooring around them. Perhaps lay the flooring on treated timber over gravel? 

Cheers James


----------

